# What do you do with your unneutered male?



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a general question here for those who have intact males. Sawyer is 7 months old and not yet neutered. I really don't plan on neutering him anytime soon but it seems that this is not a generally accepted idea in society.

For example, I have to take him out of daycare at 8 months because he is not neutered, but he LOVES going. There aren't alot of boarding places that will accept him if he isn't neutered in the event we decide to go away. We also go hiking alot - off leash especially, which is the only thing that really tires him out and he LOVES it. There are always other dogs on the trail and now I am getting really nervous about him being off leash and intact around other dogs - especially when you don't at first know if they are male or female until you meet them.

How do those of you with intact males cope? What kinds of things do you do with your boys exercise-wise? I don't want to confine him to leash walking only until he is neutered, but there aren't alot of places we can go where I can trust him off the leash.

Anyway, just looking for some ideas from those of you with experience. I don't think it's fair to him to neuter him early and I don't want to deprive him of the things he loves to do.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Lil_Burke said:


> Just a general question here for those who have intact males. Sawyer is 7 months old and not yet neutered. I really don't plan on neutering him anytime soon but it seems that this is not a generally accepted idea in society.
> 
> For example, I have to take him out of daycare at 8 months because he is not neutered, but he LOVES going. There aren't alot of boarding places that will accept him if he isn't neutered in the event we decide to go away. We also go hiking alot - off leash especially, which is the only thing that really tires him out and he LOVES it. There are always other dogs on the trail and now I am getting really nervous about him being off leash and intact around other dogs - especially when you don't at first know if they are male or female until you meet them.
> 
> ...


I have 9 dogs... at this point in time I have two intact males one is age 10 the other is almost 4... I have two intact girls... one is 2 the other is 11 weeks... 

I teach my dogs manners... plain and simple... My boys go to hte dog park.. they go hiking... to the beach... etc etc... they have great recalls and are well trained... testicles do not make for a good or bad dog.. training does...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, first... I don't let my dog off leash unless I'm 100% sure he is going to be obedient and come back to me despite whatever temptation. 

Now he's grown up and 100% obedient - If there are other dogs on the trail, I put a leash on my dog. Not because I'm afraid of my dog spontaneously mounting everything in sight, but because there are a lot of untrained and nasty dogs out there and I do not want my guy getting chewed up by somebody else's dog.

There was a case a couple weeks ago when I was walking down to the one lake we go to. I was walking with another golden owner and he let his dog edge towards a husky that was being walked the other way. There was an immediate confrontation, as this dog apparently was not socialized with other dogs and didn't like the golden. I had my guy on a tight leash and put him on the other side of me to keep him out of the way as we hurried past. 

I'm not interested in putting my dog into daycare or dog parks (mounting parties and dog fighting bonanza according to what I've heard from other people), so I do not regret not being able to do anything like that with my booboo. 

I do dog classes and will do competition with my guy.

He goes hiking with me all the time.

And now it's summer, he's swimming with me every weekend.

He does get to play with other dogs, but these are only dogs that I've personally screened and view as well-behaved and safe around my baby boy.  

He went swimming with that golden a couple weeks ago. The week before that he had fun with an Aussie at the same lake. 

The only uncomfortable or frustrating thing about owning an intact male is the licensing fees you have to pay. Or refuse to pay...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't put him in a situation where his "status" is an issue. Though I did have an issue TWICE at our hunt test weekend before last, where Dooley was on a leash and an un-altered dog came up to him (they were not on leash) and picked a fight. Fortunatly both owners were quick to act, but still, I mean, c'mon people, keep track of your dogs. Doo is not a fighter, but him being on a leash and them not, may have caused him to be a little more guarded sensed by the other boys. (One of the dogs belonged to the marshall of the test, no less).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My biggest concern with an intact male being off-leash is that there could be a female in heat that could cause him to run off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> I don't put him in a situation where his "status" is an issue. Though I did have an issue TWICE at our hunt test weekend before last, where Dooley was on a leash and an un-altered dog came up to him (they were not on leash) and picked a fight. Fortunatly both owners were quick to act, but still, I mean, c'mon people, keep track of your dogs. Doo is not a fighter, but him being on a leash and them not, may have caused him to be a little more guarded sensed by the other boys. (One of the dogs belonged to the marshall of the test, no less).


Faelan is intact and came out of the Hunt Test a few weeks ago through the woods on a leash - there were 3 offlead dogs that charged, circled and came up on their toes; the owners were club officials and were tired and slow to react, but there well could have been an issue since Faelan does not back down. I stepped between them and a friend grabbed one of the dogs - too close for comfort! The owners stepped in when I got vocal and gathered their dogs.

But, I do not do dog parks or doggie day care, My guys hike, swim, etc but frankly I am always prepared to take a bite if need be; train your dog well and just be careful around other intact dogs.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

My one year old boy is intact (although he will hopefully be neutered within the next few weeks, I just have to figure out a time to schedule it). I generally do not let him off the leash around other dogs unless he is in a fenced in area such as a dog park (we usually go early morning or other times when there is not anyone else around, or just one or two other dogs) - however, this is not due to him mounting other dogs, its just due to general safety. He has actually never mounted a dog (he got mounted once though!) and is generally pretty good. I don't think having an intact male means you can't do any of your favorite activities, you just have to make sure he has good manners and great recall.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan is intact and came out of the Hunt Test a few weeks ago through the woods on a leash - there were 3 offlead dogs that charged, circled and came up on their toes; the owners were club officials and were tired and slow to react, but there well could have been an issue since Faelan does not back down. I stepped between them and a friend grabbed one of the dogs - too close for comfort! The owners stepped in when I got vocal and gathered their dogs.
> 
> But, I do not do dog parks or doggie day care, My guys hike, swim, etc but frankly I am always prepared to take a bite if need be; train your dog well and just be careful around other intact dogs.


Exactly! Avoid situations where problems may occur. Know you're dog! That is a biggie. 

Doo didn't back down either and it took all my power to pull him away from both dogs after the grrrring began. Funny thing is, if Doo had been off leash they would have probably went for a beer or swim or something. The restraint will add a certain factor to greetings.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I stopped take g cosmo to see other dogs that I didn't know after 7 months. He got attacked a few too many times. Now that he is neutered it's much better and we're back at the dog park.


----------

